# funcion de la lana de vidrio



## Carlos Salinas Ticona (Abr 9, 2008)

quisieran que me puedan dar una ayuda sobre el papel que cumple la lana de vidrio dentro de un parlante y si no lo tengo con que lo reemplazo,Aparte quisiera saber por que es necesario que las cajas no tengas fugas de aire y en que inplica esto para la salida del sonido(osea en que le afecta a una caja acustica cuando tiene fugas de aire esn sus uniones) gracias por el consejo


----------



## Pablo16 (Abr 9, 2008)

Dale una leida a esto   http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/materiales/materiales.html

Hay mucha información en internet. Busca un poco.

Saludos


----------



## gaston sj (Abr 10, 2008)

hola primero la lana de vidrio esta para  atenuar o reducir los ecos que se puedan causar dentro de la caja y 2do la caja deve estar sellada para que no se sientan soplidos y no pierda presion o sea si tenes una caja que esta abierta por todos lados se te va a sentir mal sino az la prueba saludos


----------

